

Ask HN: What are some “healthy” startups in the Columbus, OH area? - loeschg

Would also be interested in any trusted resources for this sort of search! Thanks :)
======
smt88
[https://www.crunchbase.com/search](https://www.crunchbase.com/search) (change
location to Columbus on the left)

